# Small girl looking for first handgun (not anything below a 9!) Please help!



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi! I am brand new to this forum. I thought I would ask some advice for those more experienced handgun owners out there. I am a 22 year old woman, and I weigh a pathetic 95 pounds. (extremely fast metabolism, no I do not enjoy this) I live in a shady part of town, and we've already had problems with people trying to break in or people threatening the house. My boyfriend recently bought a 9mm Ruger SR9. We took it out to the hunting club and tried it out. I had never shot a gun before, but I quickly found that I LOVED it. However, his gun is too big for my hand. Since that day, I've been doing a lot of research on handguns, and I think I surprised our local pawn shop on how much I know about them. I certainly am not fooling myself by thinking I'm anything more than a beginner, though, and I am DEFINITELY still learning. I've been so indecisive on these guns, and I just haven't found the perfect one. 

I'm going to name the things that I'm looking for in a gun, and I'd love it if you guys could tell me whether there's a gun out there for me or if my expectations are just too high. As far as price goes, I'm willing to shell out some money for the RIGHT, quality gun. Thank you so much for your help!


Things I am looking for:
- I want a gun for both self defense and for range/fun shooting. 
- I'm looking for a gun that will fit my tiny hands properly. The lc9 is one gun that I noticed fit me pretty well. A gun with an adjustable grip would probably be fine as well. Size/fit is very important to me. 
- I'm most interested in the 9mm, but would be willing to go up in caliber. But not down. 
- Reliability of course
- I AM interested in smaller, less bulky guns, but it's not TOP priority right now. Later on, once I get my license to carry, I'll probably grab a .380. 
- Low recoil. Anything like the recoil on the full sized SR9 is fine. 
- Magazine capacity. The reason I am not jumping on a revolver is because I want more than 6 bullets in my gun at a time. The LC9 was only 7+1, but that's at least a little bit better.
- a nice trigger (HATE the LC9 trigger)


If you have any suggestions, please let me know! Any advice is helpful!


Jessi


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm at a disadvantage here because I'm NOT a small female. I'm a 6'2'' 250 pound guy. But I do have a paralegal in my office who stands almost exactly five feet and weighs 90-ish pounds. She took a beginner course a few months ago, and borrowed my Glock 17 to do it with, and had a ball. I wear a large size glove, and I'm very comfortable with the G17. Some of my friends who wear size XL gloves are less so.

The lady in my office likes 9mm, and examined a Glock 19 while she was taking the course. I would not be surpised to see her turn up with one some day. It might be an attractive choice for you.

Some ranges will rent firearms, and you might try that before you buy one.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like you're asking all the right questions. As FNISHR suggested, you'll want to head to a range and see what pistols fit you well. Grip is very much a personal preference, but is highly important when picking a handgun, as you seem to have figured out already. Although the Glocks are exceptional pistols, I suspect you'll likely find them too large, if you found the Ruger too big. I'm 6'3" at 145 lbs with large hands, and find them uncomfortably wide in the hand. I would recommend looking into guns with interchangeable grips as you mentioned, such as the Springfield XDs. You might also want to consider the CZ-75 series, as I find them to be a little slimmer than the Glocks.

Best of luck picking out your new piece!

KG


----------



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> Well, I guess I'm at a disadvantage here because I'm NOT a small female. I'm a 6'2'' 250 pound guy. But I do have a paralegal in my office who stands almost exactly five feet and weighs 90-ish pounds. She took a beginner course a few months ago, and borrowed my Glock 17 to do it with, and had a ball. I wear a large size glove, and I'm very comfortable with the G17. Some of my friends who wear size XL gloves are less so.
> 
> The lady in my office likes 9mm, and examined a Glock 19 while she was taking the course. I would not be surpised to see her turn up with one some day. It might be an attractive choice for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the information! This definitely helps. I hear wonderful things about glocks. What is your opinion on the baby glock- 26?


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are looking for a 380 cal. take a look at a Bersa 380. You can see their line of products on Bersa USA and also go to Bersa Chat and read about them from the various owners. This pistol may fit your hands real nice. If you like it also consider buying a Bersa 22 cal. It too should fit your hands and is a lot cheaper to shoot and practice with then shooting 380 ammo which is expensive. You can also read about it on Bersa Chat. Hope that this helps.


----------



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm new to handguns also, but maybe I can help a little. As was already said, try the guns first if possible. I have a Kel-tec PF9 that is small enough for you. It does have a long hard pull to it though. My wife doesn't like it. Bersa Thunder UC's are nice, but heavier. 
Many companies are making sub-compact 9's now. On-line research, and try as many as you can.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The best way is to look for a range that rents out pistols.So you can test them out, Then you will know what works best for you. And get your ccw,If you don't have it.

Look here to look up a range near you. Find NRA Near You


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Deadwood said:


> If you are looking for a 380 cal. take a look at a Bersa 380. You can see their line of products on Bersa USA and also go to Bersa Chat and read about them from the various owners. This pistol may fit your hands real nice. If you like it also consider buying a Bersa 22 cal. It too should fit your hands and is a lot cheaper to shoot and practice with then shooting 380 ammo which is expensive. You can also read about it on Bersa Chat. Hope that this helps.


You can also look at the Bersa UC9, which is a 9mm and holds 13+1 rounds. However the but is thick and might too big for you hand. There is also a Bersa page on this forum.


----------



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cat said:


> The best way is to look for a range that rents out pistols.So you can test them out, Then you will know what works best for you. And get your ccw,If you don't have it.
> 
> Look here to look up a range near you. Find NRA Near You


Yea I hear that a lot. Unfortunately there aren't really any places around me that rent out handguns. Even the public shooting range expect you to bring your own gun.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

eterntyinanhour9 said:


> Yea I hear that a lot. Unfortunately there aren't really any places around me that rent out handguns. Even the public shooting range expect you to bring your own gun.


Is there a store by you,That let people test them be for buying.if not.... Next best way is to put a new pistol in your hand,
And see what feels the best. Take your time,And take notes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if you have shot the SR9 and liked how it shot, then why not check out the SR9c?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Check out the Springfield XDM compact. Same size in 9 or .40.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

eterntyinanhour9 said:


> Thanks so much for the information! This definitely helps. I hear wonderful things about glocks. What is your opinion on the baby glock- 26?


I've never fired a G26, but I've heard nothing but compliments about them. I mentioned a G19 in my earlier post because you had indicated a wish to use one on a range as well as for defense. The 19 is bigger than a 26 but smaller than my 17, and I see people of both genders on the range with them a lot.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

imo the suggestion to go to a range and try different ones is the best. all the little so called mouse gun have terrible triggers, lcp,lc9, s&w 380, etc. try a glock 26 or 27, 9mm and 40 respectively there is not a whole lot of difference in size and weight from the mouse guns and they have a great trigger. example:lc9 6 inches long, glock 26 or 27 6.29 inches long. lc9 weight 17.10oz glock 19.75oz. lc9 is a little thinner and shorter in height but the glock will carry 9,10, or more rounds. warning; you will fall in love!


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm with Deadwood. Take a look at the Bersa Thunder and Firestorms. Surprisingly little recoil. A wide variety of grips and mag capacities. East to rack, clean, and accurate for small guns.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You should contact either NRA or State gun org. to find a basic pistol safety and they can direct you to a range that rents in your state. The smaller the handgun the greater the the recoil good luck on a life long search for the perfect handgun for you mine started in 1963 and still looking and will until I die, I heard rumor they won't sell toto a dead man but I'll still try.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you plan on carrying? On-body carry or in the purse?

Though the LC9 is nice to handle, the small size and the major caliber may make for more recoil than you may be comfortable with to begin. I like a slightly larger weapon for beginners. I usually suggest something like a Walther PPK in .380, but since you have declared a 9mm minimum, then I would suggest a Glock 26 SF (Short frame) in 9mm (assuming it meets your concealment criteria).

Starting with too big of a gun can lead to recoil-induced flinch; which if you let it takes hold can last a long time and be difficult to overcome. For that reason I would normally suggest a lighter recoiling weapon for to begin with and then you can trade in and move up later on. But going to a .380 in one of the super compact weapons like the Ruger Lcp won't yield a very light recoil as the small size will cause quite a bit of recoil.

Bersa makes a nice .380 in a medium size that is easy to shoot (and resembles the Walther PPK at a lower price). The Beretta Cheetah is nice too, but the double stack may be a bit much to hold onto. There are many others. Or a S & W J-frame (small frame revolver) in stainless steel will allow you to start with .38 wadcutters (target ammo, light recoil) and then later move up to normal service-level .38s and then to .38 +P without ever changing weapons. Revolvers make excellent first weapons as they are simpler to "make safe" and require no safety, and they never have "limp-wrist" induced failures, a common problem with inexperienced shooters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The PPK is a terrible pistol. It has a horrid trigger.
The Glock's OK.
Heavier pistols recoil less. Smaller pistols recoil more, even if they're heavy.
The 9mm presents a sharp, jabbing recoil impulse, while the .45 ACP presents a softer, longer push.

The gun you learn best with is not a gun that is easily carried. Thus, you must make compromises.
That's why the best plan is to go out of your way—maybe even far, far out of your way—to find a place that will rent pistols for you to try out. Try everything they've got.
Select your purchase from among the pistols which feel best in your hand as you shoot them. Accuracy is not an issue: all the guns you'll try will be accurate enough.

After you have learned to shoot effectively, be prepared to buy quite a different pistol for carrying.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi....You might want to look at a Ruger SR 9 C as it might work since you liked the SR 9 and if you want to go to something a bit higher end then check out Sig Sauers, especially the P250 sc in 9mm as it has a small grip (comes with it) and higher capacity and lifetime warranty, priced around 375-425 and have been around long enough to get any kinks worked out and are totally reliable, will have less recoil than a glock and much better ergonomics.


----------



## jfrey (Jul 10, 2011)

I would make two suggestions quite different from those above. First, check out the Browning Hi-Power. Many women like the feel of this pistol and it is slim and makes a very good range gun. The HP is my wife's favorite gun to shoot above all.

Second, check out the Kahr CW9. It has a long trigger pull and takes some getting used to (so does the Glock). You would probably only be shooting factory ammo in any gun so you shouldn't have any problems with the Kahr. I think you will find the grip much to your liking. The CW9 isn't really a full fledged range gun but it will do fine for occassional use as such. No matter which gun you choose, you need to practice to get good. Just remember, a hit with a .22 is better than a miss with a .45.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The PPK is a terrible pistol. It has a horrid trigger...


You've said this before. But my PPKS was fine. I don't think the "S" variant had any influence over the trigger pull; it related to magazine capacity. I bought mine in the late 1980s and it was produced in Portugal (but said "made in Germany").

Perhaps earlier or later versions behaved differently. My gun was accurate and easy to shoot. It had a nice grip that fit my hand well, and the angle of the grip and the trigger reach were good too. It was always reliable with every brand of ammo I used (but there were far fewer ammo makers back then).

I thought it was a very good back up gun for ankle carry or a primary deep concealment weapon. (In the 1980s there were really no small 9mm weapons available; the small 9s are a recent developement.)


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> The PPK is a terrible pistol. It has a horrid trigger.


Correction, YOUR PPK has a horrible trigger. My wife bought herself a PPK/S, I was pleasantly surprised at how good it was.
To the original point: You might wish to examine the "compact" range from the various makers. Small enough to be controllable, yet large enough to be a decent range gun. 
CZ 75 compact or something of that nature. 
Glocks- grips, love em or hate em. No middle ground. 
You might do well to look at the S&W M&P series or any others that feature an interchangeable back strap. 
Spend some quality time at a gun shop with a large inventory and see what you like. Take your time, get it right.
Stay away from the itty bitty guns unless you get to shoot it first. Typically they are unpleasant to shoot.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Glock 26 it's what I carry. I love it. I once sold a 26 and missed it so much i bought another. Great carry gun, great range gun. Very reliable as well and practically invisible under on my belt.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

jfrey said:


> check out the Kahr CW9. It has a long trigger pull and takes some getting used to ....You would probably only be shooting factory ammo in any gun so you shouldn't have any problems with the Kahr. I think you will find the grip much to your liking. The CW9 isn't really a full fledged range gun but it will do fine for occassional use as such. No matter which gun you choose, you need to practice to get good. Just remember, a hit with a .22 is better than a miss with a .45.


I would also suggest the CW9, This is a fine weapon that is built very solidly and is small and accurate. If the LC9 fits you pretty good the CW9 Kahr will surprise you how good it feels. The SR9c is also a pretty dang good suggestion, if the SR9 is one you like the SR9c may be just the ticket. The G26 is a nice weapon tried and true and easy to find! Some one suggested teh CZ 75b compact, It is a bit heavy but will last you for ever and your boyfriend will be jealous of your weapon.

I have kind of talked in circles and picking a gun is a very personal thing I own every gun I mentioned here and if I were a 95 pound women I would buy the CW9. Heck I am a 190 lb man and I own and carry one almost every day of the summer. Winter I switch over to the CZ. Hold the CW9 you won't be sorry!

RCG


----------



## DoctorBob (Aug 15, 2011)

Go to a range that rents guns and try several of the suggestions made here. Shoot before you buy. Then decide on a Glock - either the 26 or the 19; their size and weight are quite close, they have what I think are great triggers but that can be easily modifed to your taste, are accurate, super reliable, and easy to strip and clean. The smaller single stack 9's like the PM9 or the LC9 are small and light but not nearly as much fun to shoot as the Glocks. Legend has it that the FBI issued the Glock 19 for it's female agents - not sure if that is true or not but I can understand why they would do it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If a Glock 19 or 26 fits your hand, that would be a great choice. Being double stack models, though, they probably are not any better fit for your hand than the SR-9 you tried. If that is the case, I think you are left with the option of going single stack (magazine).

I think a good choice would be the Kahr K-9, which is the all steel, 'smoothed up' version of the CW-9, mentioned above. The reason I would recommend it over the CW-9 is that it is slightly more suitable as a range gun than the CW, owing to its increased weight making the recoil a little bit gentler.

I don't think recoil is a big factor, though, because you sound like a pretty tough gal, with your comment that you would go up (in power), but not down...a wise choice, I think. The single stack subcompacts are not the best range guns, but they are OK if you do most of your practice with weaker loads, and great for concealed carry, using heavier loads. I have now, or have had four different Kahrs, and they are great little pistols that fit the small hand very well. The K40 I own now is my favorite carry gun. It is too small for my largish hands, but I have adapted to it well enough to be fairly consistently accurate at shorter ranges (7-10 yards)

There are other quality subcompacts in 9mm - Sigs, HKs and such, but I have little or no experience with them, because once I shot the Kahrs, I looked no further.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I took a look at one of the women's hand gun sites and in their threads (all by women) they use the same guns we guys use. They seem to favor .45s over other weapons but they cover the entire panopoly of weapons that you see out there. See: Women & Guns :: View Forum - Women & Guns


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

My GF has rather small hands and we discovered that she could handle 9mm in my Sig 226 but the grips were simply too large for her to get comfortable with. After firing a dozen different models she finally settled on the Ruger LCP but the Ruger LC9 was a very close 2nd. She felt the snap of the 9mm in the small frame was just a bit much for her at this time. After talking it over we decided that 7 well placed shots of .380 was better than 8 scattered shots of 9mm. 

If we get CCW here in IL i'm going to buy a LC9 for myself and the GF will most likely step up to one as well. If you have not shot the LC9 I would recommend that you give it a try. The snap might be just fine for you. Having shot it myself for about 50 rounds I'm very happy with it and comfortable it will perform if needed.


----------



## willigun (Mar 26, 2011)

i find it amazing no one suggested a Kimber. My wife has small hands and just loves the feel of a Kimber. (can't afford to buy one right now) I carry a Ruger P95 and my wife (with her small hands) loves to shoot it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My gf has small hands. She likes her S&W M&P9. She also likes shooting my XDm and CZ-75b.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

You should go someplace where they have a S&W M&P 9c. That is the compact version of their 9mm auto. It is about 3/4 the size of the full-size M&P. These M&P guns all come with adjustable grips. You open the grip and find two additional size inserts that change the width and length of the grip. Ask the salesperson to open the grip for you as it is a little tricky. Once you get the right grip you'll be in business. Their price is generally under $500.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

My 2 Daughters experienced the same thing small hands hard choices to make since there is so many guns out there, Now My daughters keep in mind Their dad Is a Instructor And I must say I have a nice collection in my gun safe. lol, neverless I worked with them 2 daughters different personalities, One chose a semi-auto the other chose a revolver, My oldest I bought her a taurus mill pro PT-111 9mm she already put 500 rds through it, my youngest has a Taurus 2 inch snub nose 357 mag She keeps 38spl+ps in it its a 7 shot and the semi auto is 12 rds
now to show the difference my oldest got mad at my youngest cause she put 7 rds at 15 yrds in the x well she cut the x off the target, the oldest hit the x 3 times out of 12 shots. but its just what feels the best is how well you will be with it, alot of people suggested go to place that actually rents guns try all you can find the one that you feel the most comfortable with and the one that you can handle the recoil and I think you will know what suits you its hard to say what is best for me will not be best for you. good luck on finding the one that fits you But they are out there Just try alot before just going to buy one in a hurry and end up being unhappy later. its like car buying you have to test ride them first before putting hard earned money into them.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I too am new to the forum.... but I'll wade right in ....


This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike. Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....
If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper training, and fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion.........proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

*thanks*

All of your comments are gold. Thank you so much! I've gotten a lot of incredible suggestions, and I'm still doing a lot of research. I'm going to continue to search until I find the one that I really think is going to work. I don't want to buy it and then realize I made a mistake. I may not be able to shoot the gun before I buy it, but I will know the reviews on it and I will certainly know the comfort of it in my hand. 
I'm currently eyeing the glocks. A 19 or a 26, but like a few of you have said, it just may not fit my hand. I haven't had time lately to go try one out. 
If the 19 fits my hand, I'll snatch it in a heartbeat. But I have a feeling it's not going to since it's double stack and a 9mm.

We shall see, and I will certainly let you all know whenever I find the right one! Until then I'm going to continue to play around with my bf's 9mm and my dad's .40

Jessi


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ala Tom said:


> You should go someplace where they have a S&W M&P 9c. That is the compact version of their 9mm auto. It is about 3/4 the size of the full-size M&P. These M&P guns all come with adjustable grips. You open the grip and find two additional size inserts that change the width and length of the grip. Ask the salesperson to open the grip for you as it is a little tricky. Once you get the right grip you'll be in business. Their price is generally under $500.


I've heard the same as far as fitting womens hands well over the slightly thicker glocks. Here's a review from her perspective.

Smith & Wesson M&P 9c - Full Review of an Exceptional Pistol - YouTube


----------



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Found?*

So I went to my local pawn and gun shop today and I looked at several of the guns you guys recommended for me. I tried the glock 19 first, because that is the one I most wanted, but unfortunately it was too big for my hand. Every glock I tried was just too big (grip-wise). So those are just out of the question.

I narrowed my selection down to three guns that actually felt comfortable in my hand. There was the kahr 9c, the m&p 9c, and the sr9c.

Then I threw out the kahr because of it's low magazine capacity.

Before I left, I decided that of the m&P and the sr9, the m&p 9c just felt more comfortable in my hand, and with that small grip, it fit perfectly. I'm telling you, my hands are just tiny.

I've been doing research on the m&p just to be sure that's the one to get. I've seen nothing but good reviews. Many would even buy it before they'd buy a glock 26, which I thought was impressive.

Any other thoughts on the m&p 9c? I may have missed an earlier comment about it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My gf will put 50 rounds into a jagged hole about the size of the bottom of a soda can from 7 yards out using her M&P 9c. Just do it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I rarely make guarantees, especially to strangers. But here I will make a guarantee. No matter what gun you buy now, it won't be the last gun you ever buy. If your experience runs true to course you will buy, try, and re-sell several before you find the one that really works for you. 

This is not a marriage. If it does not work out well for you, try another. Of course you don't want to go blindly into gun store and buy the first thing that looks sexy. So your research is well-founded. But keep in the back of your mind that this is not a forever deal--until death do you part. 

Make an informed decision, shoot it for several months. If you feel it is not the right weapon for you after that time, trade it in and get something else.


----------



## all64 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Grip Size*

Personally I would never own a glock, but having said that, I know that millions of folks love them. You may want to check out Gripreductions.com. This may provide the answer to all your firearms needs. I have seen many good reviews of this business.


----------



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

propellerhead said:


> My gf will put 50 rounds into a jagged hole about the size of the bottom of a soda can from 7 yards out using her M&P 9c. Just do it.


Nice!

Packard, you make a good point. I suppose I'm just so excited about my first gun that I am just so desperately finding one that I KNOW I'll like. But you're totally right. It's not a marriage like I'm acting like it is. 

all64, thanks for this website. I had no idea there was anything like that out there! Very very useful


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of suggestions that you might want to consider; find someone who has a Beretta 92fs compact and check it out I believe it's 8+1 but not sure about it and a little thicker grip is the 92fs Centurian which is a double stack mag. You might also want to check out a Sig P6 it is the smaller single stack, although all of these will be used, they are still really servicable. You may even find one that the owner has had modified with the short reset trigger and, a lighter mainspring, haven't had mine done but it's not too bad as is. Good luck on your search.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

S&W BG380 with Hornady Critical defense ammo.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

If you can't find a used Sig P6 (or also a Sig P225) to try out/handle (as suggested by SigP229R above), you could always look at the Sig P239 in 9mm. It is also a single-stack 9mm and may fit your hand.

However, the M&P 9c is a good choice if you decide to go that route.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like your wishes gets you a glock 26 or the springfield XD9
the next bigger size would be a
glock 19
then
glock 17 generation 4 has interchanable back straps but with your small hand you would probably go with the small backstrap
if you want a lot of bullets then all glocks mentioned above can take the glock clip that holds 30 rounds


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you plan on carrying this weapon? To a great extent the manner in which you will carry will determine the weapon you will choose.

For ankle carry, for instance, the G19 is not well suited, but the G26 (Glocks) is perfect.

For purse carry you will have greater latitude as there are several purse manufacturers making carry specific models.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the Glock 26 on my hip right now in my office as I type. It is not the greatest weapon in the world and I in no way use it as the weapon I compare all others too. My very good friend has the M&P 9c and he shoots it as well as anyone I know. He shoots it better then some of my other buddies shoot tjeir race guns. Throwing out the Kahr was in my opinion silly itis a great gun and they can always have more then one mag. The SR9c is a fine weapon with a very hearty slide release/lock back. Glock is a very well known and very well made weapon, it is not the envy of the gun world and it should not surprise anyone that people would pick another brand over it. Doing as much research as you seem to be doing can get confusing. 

If you can't shoot one before you buy it. hold a bunch. see what feels good. can you manually rack the slide? will it fit where you plan to carry it? Is it easy to breakdown and clean...and the reassemble? does it look good to you? is it too heavy?Can I afford this one? Never buy a gun just because it is cheap...If you got all good answers to the gun you are holding right now....what is going to change in 2 weeks? Buy it shoot it enjoy it. Put thos elittle hands of yours to use loading some mags........Its a lot more fun going to the range and shooting then wondering and thinking....you can always start planning your second gun immediately, but at least you will be shooting and gaining persective in the mean time.

RCG


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

im a big guy... but i have small hands..... about the size of my wife hands, she is 5 3... anyway... i really like of my beretta px4 compact 9mm... fits my hand great with the small back strap... very little recoil... something to think about..


----------



## IshootThings (Jun 5, 2011)

I know what you mean about the fast matabolism... I'm not a real big guy either but I love my Sig Sauer P229. It may not be exactly what you are looking for but hold one and see how you like it.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

eterntyinanhour9 said:


> So I went to my local pawn and gun shop today and I looked at several of the guns you guys recommended for me. I tried the glock 19 first, because that is the one I most wanted, but unfortunately it was too big for my hand. Every glock I tried was just too big (grip-wise). So those are just out of the question.
> 
> I narrowed my selection down to three guns that actually felt comfortable in my hand. There was the kahr 9c, the m&p 9c, and the sr9c.
> 
> ...


I rented an M&P9c to check it out, and I was very impressed by the sights. I liked them better than my son's G26 or even my SR9c. You would not know it if you haven't shot one, but it could be an important factor for your decision. I also have an M&P9 Pro, and it is very accurate and reliable. I would definitely recommend the M&P9c. Good Luck


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The local police use S & W M & P, but in the more potent .40 caliber. The two guns are about the same size and weight; the .40 carries 10 rounds, the 9mm carries 12 rounds.

Surprisingly to me, guns that initially feel awkward don't feel that way after shooting them awhile. So while I still give the advice that you should pick something that feels good in your hand, my experience is that it is not always a good predictor of how well you will shoot it after using it a while.

So I would not automatically discard a gun that does not fit the hands well. If there are enough significant advantages to using the ill-fitting weapon I might try it for a while and see.

I have not traded in any guns lately but when I have I always felt that I did not take too much of a beating (money-wise). And while guns are not cheap and disposable, they are way cheaper than other capital investments. Heck, you can spend nearly $500.00 on a Dyson vacuum cleaner that will only last what? 7 or 10 years? (And you can't trade in your vacuum if you don't like it--you end up giving it to a relative for free.)

So buy something that feels reasonable and use it for 6 months. If you don't like it, I would guess you'd be out $150.00 to $250.00. That's about 8 months worth of lattes at Starbucks.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am also a very small woman, so I understand where you're coming from. I LOVE my SR9c. I didn't read the last two pages, so I apologize if someone already mentioned this. It's a great gun. It's a good size, without feeling too little. Also, it comes with an extended magazine, which makes it the same size as the SR9. My husband really likes this, because it's too small for him otherwise. Speaking of my husband, he read your post also and recommends you try the Springfield EMP. I can't give you an opinion on this one myself, as I have never used one. Luck.


----------

